# New to FF



## ssuk (Jul 31, 2017)

Hello All
I am new to FF. I have been TTC #2 for about 15 months now and really getting me down.

I have been put on metformin recently by my Dr and still nothing changes. I also want to ask him if I can go onto Clomid.

Has anyone had any experience with this drugs and can say they have worked for them? 

Although I am very blessed to have a DD I feel our family isn't complete and would love more than anything to have another child. My DH is getting the hump with all the trying as he says the spark has gone and its not fun anymore just a routine that's tiring because each month when I get the BFN I'm upset for days until we can start trying again.

Its a vicious cycle that needs to stop. 

I wont get any help IVF wise on the NHS because I already have my DD but any advise would be appreciated.


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

Hi, welcome and I wish y good luck with yr ttc-ing. I am sorry about yr BFN, but don't give up and stay positive. If you consider IVF and will be paying out of yr pocket, I would recommend thinking on IVF clinics abroad, as they offer more pocket friendly prices. You would find more info on international thread: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=261.0 xx


----------

